# Croaker or Live shirimp



## Redfish87 (Feb 9, 2011)

Looking to see what yall think is the better bait


----------



## WVNative (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm not much of a live bait guy but I believe they both have their moments depending on the time of year and what's in the bay. The better bait is whichever one they are hitting at the time. They're both good. Let the fish tell you.


----------



## BAMF32 (Feb 12, 2005)

*Neither.......*



Redfish87 said:


> Looking to see what yall think is the better bait


Pumpkinseed will out fish both.........

Brought to you by the "Make croaker a gamefish" lobby.


----------



## juanpescado (Dec 22, 2006)

Shrimp for numbers and Croaker for size,,,,,,,,,,,dont forget to bring alot of popcorn for your trip, I love it !!!!!!


----------



## cobrayakker (Mar 23, 2006)

I like to use a large treble hook and put a shrimp on one barb, croaker one, one and a piggy on the other. It's like laying out a buffet for the trout and no guessing on if you are matching the hatch. You don't loose many with a big treble either.


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

WVNative said:


> I'm not much of a live bait guy but I believe they both have their moments depending on the time of year and what's in the bay. The better bait is whichever one they are hitting at the time. They're both good. Let the fish tell you.


x2


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*BAIT*

Whatever it takes to CATCH.....LEGALY.....CVA34


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

juanpescado said:


> Shrimp for numbers and Croaker for size,,,,,,,,,,,dont forget to bring alot of popcorn for your trip, I love it !!!!!!


****......when I have 5 people in the boat and we roll out with 50 trout all over 20" I say that croaker is GREAT not only for size but quantity also


----------



## GUNSNREELS (Aug 17, 2010)

Live bait is always better than using plastics,that's just they way iit is.I throw plastics along with live bait,seems like the live bait is always better,


----------



## Redfish87 (Feb 9, 2011)

make croaker a game fish. who would of talt that the only reason people say that is cause they prefer plastic over the real thing


----------



## waden4trout (Nov 9, 2007)

Nothing will out fish a good lively croaker when you can get them...


----------



## Chasin Bait (Dec 28, 2010)

I like to throw whatever those fish are wanting to eat that day. I am an equal opportunity fisherman. I have seen each bait / lure out perform the others including plastics depending on what time of the year. 

It is hard to beat a big 5" lively croakzilla during the heat of summer.


----------



## o.b. (Jan 11, 2009)

Croaker is too pricey for me, last summer they were $8 a dozen. I could get a pint of shrimp for $7.50. And shrimp is available almost year round. So i would say shrimp, but croaker is effective when you can get em. But then again plastics are gauranteed all year round for $4 a bag, but you didnt ask about plastics.


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

If you want to take it up a notch put a shrimp on the hook with a croaker. Studies have shown it works 60% of the time, every time.


----------



## troutomatic1488 (Jun 18, 2006)

I like to tip my mirrorlure with live shrimp but what ever you do don't put a croaker on a corky the fish will tear your lure in half.


----------



## Flounderpounder27 (Sep 22, 2008)

I am currently working on genetically engineering what I will call a Shroaker. This will solve all of our problems, being that it will combine the positives from each bait and discount the negatives, leaving us with what many have deemed impossible...the perfect bait! Year around! Now, back to my research!!!!


----------



## BURTONboy (Feb 23, 2010)

BAMF32 said:


> Pumpkinseed will out fish both.........


x2, definitely my go to color. I'll throw it all day, and i've out fished live bait more times than not. I fished with a guy last year that was a live bait guru, always through either shrimp, croaker, or both and he never out fished me....


----------



## Flounderpounder27 (Sep 22, 2008)

I will say if I'm not fishing with a Shroaker, I will always throw either pumpkinseed chartreuse or purple chartreuse, works 60% of the time, 60% of the time.


----------



## Slick8 (Jun 28, 2010)

I fish with bait about 1/4 of the time. When I do I perfer Live finger mullet. You can catch your own, and it will stay alive in the live well as well as on the hook very well if not the best. Trapped piggies would be next.

I know that doesn't answer you question, just thought I'd throw it out there.


----------



## bhdrummer2011 (Nov 15, 2010)

nice % flounderpounder27. I would say it depends on what the fish want they both work well but shrimp are cheaper


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

catch ur own croaker........shrimp too if ya can


----------



## surfrfishing (Dec 19, 2007)

FINGER MULLET is the right bait , they catch reds, specks, flounder, spanish mackeral and mangrove snapper etc.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Aww dayum. It must be February .

Now we have a couple of burn discussions, a bad feud about high fences and 17 " I hate the wind " discussions and we'll be ready for the first "here comes a hurricane" thread


----------



## surfgrinder (May 18, 2008)

in the right conditions live or fake will out produce the other. One issue with live is that when you go home your hand smell like bigfoot's deck. However, many many times i have outfished the artificial folks in the surf with good ol live shrimp.


----------



## 51 King (Nov 30, 2010)

we need all tha bait throwers & lure throwers to have a fish off so we can see who's tha best..but before that happens we all must understand some day lures work & somedays bait work...YOU BAIT THROWS LET US KNOW WHEN AND WERE..


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

You guys need to get the old man Habor or SuperDave to answer this question. These guys live bait specialist!

:dance::dance::dance:


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Throwing live finger mullet or artie's.None of them worked for use today!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

I fish with lures, shrimp, and croakers. I like the variety personally. Whether it be the thump as the lure sinks, or a live shrimp jumping circles around a popping cork before the cork dissappears, or even the feeling of a croaker being devoured. You people like it your way and others like it differently. No one cares about an individuals personal preference and it shouldnt be forced onto others.


----------



## dork (Oct 28, 2004)

I love croaker soak'in.......that thump thump thump when a big 25" + trout nails it is sweeeeeeet!


----------



## Txfishermn (Feb 6, 2009)

Neither!


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

I dont think it sporting to brag on catching something on live bait....


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

fishingtwo said:


> I dont think it sporting to brag on catching something on live bait....


What the heck does it matter about how the fish gets in the hook. The fun and skill to land the fish happens either way. Buying shrimp sint no different than buying lures. You didnt make them, make your own lures then brag.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

think ill buy a gig-lol

I have made my oun lures, and caught plenty of fish on them.

If you can tell me soaking a croaker and catchin a trout is skill-maybe a little-but gimme a break.


----------



## CaptPb (Jan 26, 2005)

The real skill is keeping 12 dozen croaks alive long enough for someone to use them.


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

The ultimate debate that will NEVER be solved.... Pure lure guys will always say that there way is the best and that they can out fish live bait without a doubt. Live bait throwers will continue to do what they do because they like the results. My guess is the ole lure throwers that are "supposedly" out fishing the bait guy they are wading beside, probably has a slight advantage in fishing ability?? On that note, you don't just hook a croaker, shrimp, or mullet on; throw it out and BAM 28in trout.... It doesn't work that easily! You still have to know where the fish are and how to fish them. Whenever we find fish so thick that it's every cast with bait, I'll be willing to say you could catch good numbers on lures in that same area. That being said, fishing with bait does usually close the gap a little between pros/rookies and at least gives them a chance to catch fish on what could be there only fishing trip or 2 of the year. Depending on the time of year depends what we fish with, but most of the time with clients/tourneys we are using bait, it just constantly produces more fish. To everyone their own in however they choice to fish, good luck, fish legally and these types of forums will always ruffle feathers because the 2 sides will NEVER agree! I do enjoy reading the arguments that arise from both sides and how confident people are in there catching abilities with either method. 

I'll leave y'all with this thought, if lures are just as productive, why do most tourneys have 2 divisions or lures only tourneys all together?? 

IDEA: host a tourney series that one day you HAD to fish with lures and the other you HAD to fish with bait, just an idea....

Putting popcorn in microwave now


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

I love croaker threads..........just sayin'.....


----------



## kennyboy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Croaker or Live Shrimp*

I usually start with plastics, but if no bites I switch to live shrimp. If i catch a croaker (small one) I will just throw it back out there. Sometimes I will even use a small croak for cut bait. It all depends on what the fish want to eat that day or at that time of day even.

Ken :texasflag​


----------



## ChrisH (Sep 30, 2010)

I use plastics 99% of the time.
But catching a fish on a plastic doesent make you any "cooler" or more of a "man".
Cmon guys, Seriously?


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

The best is to take your croaker to the plastic surgeon and have him implant a special tail. A shrimp tail. Then you have the best of all three. Croaker shrimp and plastic. 

-CONSERVATION: keep what ya eat, release the rest
-Respect the resource and your fellow outdoorsman
-Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

I spray my croaker with shrimp scent!!!!!!!


RR


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

Sittin here eatin my popcorn. The way I see it, it is sort of like boobies, some like artificals, some like the real thing. Whichever one you enjoy is what you should use. If you can have both you are trully blessed.

Sent on a laptop using hunt and peck.


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Ya can tell spring is comming, another craoker thread! I like boobies. Artificial or natural.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Thats C R O A K E R and C O M I N G........and spring is w/ a "S" not s


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Thanks for the critique professor. I was working off an IPhone but you got the point. Carry on.


----------



## Redfish87 (Feb 9, 2011)

Thats right it really not what u use it how u use it but i have always enjoyed the real thing over the fake it always out preformed anyone that toss plastic on my boat. cant beat the real thing lol


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

saltwatersensations said:


> What the heck does it matter about how the fish gets in the hook. The fun and skill to land the fish happens either way. Buying shrimp sint no different than buying lures. You didnt make them, make your own lures then brag.


I always knew you had some stank soaking in your blood. :help: What did you catch your personal best on ?...tell the truth.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Maybe Mont should set up a croaker soaker/ live bait forum.

I have trouble fig out how croaker soakers stay awake. Seems boring to sit and wait with the croaker doing all the work.
Do you tie a bell on the end of the pole to wake you up when you get a hit?


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

mud minner said:


> ****......when I have 5 people in the boat and we roll out with 50 trout all over 20" I say that croaker is GREAT not only for size but quantity also


Nothing like spending a 100 bucks on croaker lady! Do you soak frozen shrimp on the bottom this time of year for that elusive hardhead or gafftop?


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

TopWaterFrenzy said:


> I must say, I love throwing tops and corky's year round, but it's hard to beat that THUMP THUMP as your sitting on Hannah's, Deep Reef, Dollar, in May and June as that 28" trout chomps down on that croaker.
> 
> I say however you get them in the boat, more power to you. If it were easy as it sounds with either bait, everyone would be limiting out every trip.


I am (limiting out every trip) doesnt everybody ? :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## BAMF32 (Feb 12, 2005)

*Croaker Soakers.......*

Kind of interesting that artificial only throwers NEVER have to defend their style. Nobody is ever going to say "We should ban all corkies or sand eel imitations". No problem here with live shrimp either.

However, it just doesn't seem right to take the Trophy Mama trout's natural enemy and use it to, as one poster stated above:

"have 5 people in the boat and we roll out with 50 trout all over 20" I say that croaker is GREAT not only for size but quantity also"


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

The whole entire argument is irrelevant, or should be. Everyone should be happy that we have as many fishermen, no matter what they chunk, supporting the sport. How many kids would get interested in fishing if you started them out chunking lures???? Not near as many as chunking bait. They would be bored to tears and become uninterested. I know alot of people who say bait is cheating, they are also the same people who watch you catch a few on bait and ask for a popping cork set up after you land a few fish.


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

shauntexex said:


> Nothing like spending a 100 bucks on croaker lady! Do you soak frozen shrimp on the bottom this time of year for that elusive hardhead or gafftop?


Yes...you can find me down on the Brazos with my surf poles out using frozen shrimp that I bought at bucees in the white box.....and as a side note bolts and spark plugs make great weights


----------



## jacobp80 (May 23, 2008)

your not the one that anchors in the middle of the brazos? Between you and the crabtraps It's sometimes hard to get through.


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

yes.......with seven rods out at one time and i'm the only one in the boat? Gotta get them from every angle.


----------



## wickedwader (Jun 30, 2010)

I use croaker over shrimp because if I do catch a fish it's rarely if ever undersized - of course that only makes sense (bigger bait, bigger fish). Nonetheless I caught my personal best trout (29 1/4") on the last 1 1/2" shrimp that I was dragging behind me on my walk back to the boat. I actually think piggies are the best trout bait. Anyway, like many others have said, unless you happen to find yourself in a very aggressive mess of fish you can't just throw out a croaker and expect a fish every time. I used to think croaker were the most overrated bait in all the land because I did my share of "soaking" with absolutely no results for years. That all changed when I was able to go fishing with a friend who actually knew how to fish with them (and it was a far cry than just "soaking" them). I learned from that trip, caught a few fish and became confident in what I was doing and that is 90% of the battle. I only get to saltwater fish 3 or 4 times a year and would love to only use manmade baits (evidence of my tackle box full of them) but I've never had much luck with them and I feel like I should maximize the trips I do get to take. As a result I use lures made by God and as with everything...God beats man every time.


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

To answer the original question, I think croaker is best from May-September and live shrimp the rest of the time but it works fine year round.

To the live bait bashers, who gives a $^!/ how someone catches a fish. One thing is for sure - it doesn't matter what kind of bait you have - if you don't have the skills to locate the fish and use the bait properly whether it's live or artificial, you're probably not going to catch very many fish, if any.

Too bad "croaker bashing" isn't on the "Non allowed posting subjects" list.


----------



## bbgarcia (Mar 23, 2008)

I love fishing with artificials. Nuttin like a trout crashing a topwater plug. I also throw my share of plastics. I've been very successful using them. There's been many times where it's out produced bait. I will also use live shrimp and baitfish. I've also had much success with it. I'll always have it for back up. It is a way to keep me and the kids interested esp. with the catching. They also like to play with the bait which helps ease the boredom. It's a matter of taking advantage of what's given to you on a certain outing. Use either to your advantage and enjoy it! That's the main thing.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Ya'll are all fools. The best way to catch gynormious gator trout and bull reds is kittens. Live kittens.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

A stick of dynamite...as a last resort...over a baited area!


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

BAMF32 said:


> Kind of interesting that artificial only throwers NEVER have to defend their style. Nobody is ever going to say "We should ban all corkies or sand eel imitations". No problem here with live shrimp either.
> 
> However, it just doesn't seem right to take the Trophy Mama trout's natural enemy and use it to, as one poster stated above:
> 
> "have 5 people in the boat and we roll out with 50 trout all over 20" I say that croaker is GREAT not only for size but quantity also"


I dont care anymore. I just have to take issue with one misconception you are reinforcing here.

Speckled trout are pump and dump spawners and a momma trout has about as much maternal instinct as a doorknob. Croakers dont eat trout eggs and momma trout dont naturally hate them.


----------



## Yacht-O-Vee-Sea (Sep 29, 2010)

JimD said:


> Maybe Mont should set up a croaker soaker/ live bait forum.
> 
> I have trouble fig out how croaker soakers stay awake. Seems boring to sit and wait with the croaker doing all the work.
> Do you tie a bell on the end of the pole to wake you up when you get a hit?


Personally I dont care how people catch their fish. I fish with arties and live bait. Dont the fish all fight the same once there on the hook? Also have you ever fished with croaker? You dont just sit their sucking your thumb waiting for your rod tip to thump. Theres a little more to it than that. I just dont understand all the people who claim their 100% arties why they think their so much better than people who fish with live bait. Why do yall have to down grade or rag on people just because they prefer certain ways to fish over others? What makes you so much more of a man?


----------



## devand (Jun 9, 2010)

Ill tell you one thing, I was fishing this summer right beside my dad and he was throwing croakers and I had plastics. He caught his limit of trout in about 30 minutes and I couldnt scratch a bite with any artie I owned. I dont care who you are or how bad a** you think you are with plastics, there are just some time those fakes cant do what the real thing can. I like to fish with what the fish want, but with that being said if I can get them to bite those plastics you bet your butt it will be what I throw because that is what I enjoy fishing with the most. Now to answer your question on shrimp vs. croaker, I prefer croaker. Catch too much **** on shrip because EVERYTHING will eat it(hardheads, perch, sheepsheads, etc..). The only problem with croaker is those bugger are 66 cents a piece and they die if you breath on them wrong. The only time I really like to use shrimp is when drifting with a cork. Hope this helps.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

After reading all these post thought I might as well throw my .02 in here. Guess I don't fit in anywhere. I bass fished for many years before falling into the salt so I like plastics the best. That's what I use 99.9 % of the time. When the family goes with me we have live bait on the boat. I do think live bait is better but I like the challenge of plastics. Yes both have to know how and where to fish. I really don't see the big deal here. To each his own. You do what you want and I will do what I want. As long as it's legal' I don't care. I do think every now and then you should c&r a big trout no matter how you caught it!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

My Mama can catch trout on croaker...Jus Sayin.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> My Mama can catch trout on croaker...Jus Sayin.


I hear ya. That's why I use it when my wife and daughter go with me.


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

When croaker were introduced in the mid 90s?? Give or take the big sow population/size of trout took a dramatic decrease FACT..... A good friend of mine I won't name names who started troutmasters and has been guiding the Galveston bay complex for almost 30 years has pictures before "croaker soaking" of 10 trout limits that you would not believe. I've seen em guys with my own eyes not just pictures but videos of 10 "once in a lifetime" trout here in east bay/trinity bay that were caught in a morning on plastics/topwaters; croaker ruined those days take it for what it's worth take it however you want I really don't care just wish I had a chance to fish 2 decades ago


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Might just be me, but I'd rather catch two fish with artificial topwaters, than two limits on croaker or shrimp. hwell:


----------



## Yacht-O-Vee-Sea (Sep 29, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Might just be me, but I'd rather catch two fish with artificial topwaters, than two limits on croaker or shrimp. hwell:


If thats what you prefer by all means go for it. Thats your business. I was just saying that being strictly artificial doesnt make someone better and more of a man than someone that throws live bait. BTW if you do have a day like that, I hope you brought a lot of beer along.


----------



## grman (Jul 2, 2010)

Well I was fishing 30 years ago and I dont think croaker makes a bit of difference in the overall trout population in Galveston Bay. Other smaller bays - maybe. 

First of all - normally croaker soakers are fishing entirely different areas than Arti fisherman. When was the last time you threw topwaters in 20 ft of water on the ship channel? When was the last time you saw a croaker soaker wading a drain or flat at daybreak?

We normally fish East bay during croaker season and we run right past the croaker soakers near Texas City - Dollar and the channel. Croaker soakers dont fish birds and they dont really cover alot of area.

Secondly is the limited supply - just not that many croaker to go around. At the 646 bait camp - they are out by 6-6:30 am most of them going to about a dozen guides who proceed to go to the Ship Channel and anchor and grind it out on their little one plot of water. 

Although I dont use croakers - I dont have any issues with croaker soakers because we dont really target the same fish. 70% of the time I am wading. Out of the boat we chase birds or bait - pretty much running and gunning.


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

shauntexex said:


> When croaker were introduced in the mid 90s?? Give or take the big sow population/size of trout took a dramatic decrease FACT..... A good friend of mine I won't name names who started troutmasters and has been guiding the Galveston bay complex for almost 30 years has pictures before "croaker soaking" of *10 trout limits that you would not believe*. I've seen em guys with my own eyes not just pictures but videos of 10 "once in a lifetime" trout here in east bay/trinity bay that were caught in a morning on plastics/topwaters; croaker ruined those days take it for what it's worth take it however you want I really don't care just wish I had a chance to fish 2 decades ago


maybe its the lack of conservation on your "good friends" part with the 10 trout limits that no one would believe that led to the decline....whatcha think?


----------



## devand (Jun 9, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> My Mama can catch trout on croaker...Jus Sayin.


And my mama can cast a plug in the bay all day and not stir up a bite...to each is own, and if people like to catch fish then why criticize them for using croaker when fish are slamming them? Instead of fussing about what bait people are using we should be making a fuss about all the fish being kept only to take a picture at the dock and then get freezer burnt...just saying


----------



## meaux fishing (Feb 6, 2010)

devand said:


> And my mama can cast a plug in the bay all day and not stir up a bite...to each is own, and if people like to catch fish then why criticize them for using croaker when fish are slamming them? Instead of fussing about what bait people are using* we should be making a fuss about all the fish being kept only to take a picture at the dock and then get freezer burnt...just saying*


wouldnt that be their choice as well... just saying


----------



## bhdrummer2011 (Nov 15, 2010)

I would definately say it takes more skill to fish artificial because you have to pick colors and shapes and sizes not to mention how you work it. but on the other hand if artys arent working then ill switch to real bait.


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Most people's objective is to catch fish when they go.... If they can't catch them on lures, then it would only seem like the smart thing to do to use whatever works until they are capable of catching fish with lures. Most clients that go with us, usually only come a few times a year, so they want to catch fish because A) its more fun B) have some fish to take home until the next trip. The guys that do come more often are usually targeting a fish to put on the wall and will release it because they will get replica mount and will usually not fill up the cooler unless they are having a company/family/holiday fish fry in the near future. Honestly, people are competitive, so when you come to the cleaning tables everyone is interested in what everyone else caught that day. During the summer months, bait will out catch lures 6 out of 7 days. So are the people complaining because their egos got hurt or they are losing clients?? Plus more people usually fish in the summer time so there is more pressure. But when the birds are working in the fall or the fish are stacked in the river in the winter and people are hammering the fish, filling cooler, I don't hear too many complaints..... Is that because it's ok since they are caught on lures? When it gets right in our bay system I've seen multiple days where there are full coolers brought in with solid fish(20-24inchers) and no one complains or says much because it's on lures. They are catching the same fish, just different time of year and with lures. Am I the only one that sees a dead fish as a dead fish no matter what it was caught on? I'm for fishing however you want and whatever makes you happy. We advise releasing any fish caught over 24 inches no matter what it's caught on, but I'm not going to make a kid release a trout that's his biggest ever and take away the feeling he'll get when we get to the cleaning table and everyone is asking who caught that monster and he his face brightens up because he can say that he did!


----------



## devand (Jun 9, 2010)

meaux fishing said:


> wouldnt that be their choice as well... just saying


yes that would be their choice, but wouldnt you agree theres a bit of a difference in wasting the resource that we all cherish and arguing over what bait you are going to present to the fish? Im not saying that if you keep fish you are wrong, what I am saying is that if you keep them make sure its for a reason other than to take a picture of them dead...


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

Hey, I'll tell you what. You can get a good look at a butcher's *** by sticking your head up there. But, wouldn't you rather to take his word for it? No, I mean is, you can get a good look at a T-bone by sticking your head up a butcher's ***... No, wait. It's gotta be your bull.


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

mud minner said:


> maybe its the lack of conservation on your "good friends" part with the 10 trout limits that no one would believe that led to the decline....whatcha think?


Oh minner your just trying to get a rise out of me this morning aren't you! One guide that throws only artificials and has for his entire life isn't gonna rape the pods. And lack of conversation well let me ask you this if you went out this weekend and caught 10 trout that weighed 92 lbs (soaking your frozen shrimp of coarse) would you post it up on 2cool as soon as you got home call everybody in your phonebook and tell em exactly where you caught em? That's why I don't post reports on here or any other website to many Internet scouters


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

shauntexex said:


> Oh minner your just trying to get a rise out of me this morning aren't you! One guide that throws only artificials and has for his entire life isn't gonna rape the pods. And lack of conversation well let me ask you this if you went out this weekend and caught 10 trout that weighed 92 lbs (soaking your frozen shrimp of coarse) would you post it up on 2cool as soon as you got home call everybody in your phonebook and tell em exactly where you caught em? That's why I don't post reports on here or any other website to many Internet scouters


if I caught 10 trout that weighed 92 lbs that wouldn't just be fish slime all over'em:cheers:


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

mud minner said:


> if I caught 10 trout that weighed 92 lbs that wouldn't just be fish slime all over'em:cheers:


Bahaha! Now that's funny


----------



## juanpescado (Dec 22, 2006)

You fish bait or arties who cares, you still have to find fish, not spook fish, and set the hook on fish, i've seen tons of bait fishers and arty fishers fishing dead water, so who gives a ****, lets go fishing.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

devand said:


> And my mama can cast a plug in the bay all day and not stir up a bite...to each is own, and if people like to catch fish then why criticize them for using croaker when fish are slamming them? Instead of fussing about what bait people are using we should be making a fuss about all the fish being kept only to take a picture at the dock and then get freezer burnt...just saying


Who's criticizing anyone? I just said my Mama likes catching fish on croaker. You seem a little sensitive there. If you are irritated that your fish are getting freezer burned, you might need to invest in a good vaccum packer, or just quit killing so many fish...Jus Sayin!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Who's criticizing anyone? I just said my Mama likes catching fish on croaker. You seem a little sensitive there. If you are irritated that your fish are getting freezer burned, you might need to invest in a good vaccum packer, or just quit killing so many fish...Jus Sayin!


I freeze my croakers if I dont use them all.


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

Ditto! Blaming croaker fishing on the decline of the big trout population is retarded. I've fished Galveston Bay over 20 years and I have seen the change and its not due to croaker soakers. You can thank development, dredging, and fishing pressure for that.



grman said:


> Well I was fishing 30 years ago and I dont think croaker makes a bit of difference in the overall trout population in Galveston Bay. Other smaller bays - maybe.
> 
> First of all - normally croaker soakers are fishing entirely different areas than Arti fisherman. When was the last time you threw topwaters in 20 ft of water on the ship channel? When was the last time you saw a croaker soaker wading a drain or flat at daybreak?
> 
> ...


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

CAPSIZED said:


> Ditto! Blaming croaker fishing on the decline of the big trout population is retarded. I've fished Galveston Bay over 20 years and I have seen the change and its not due to croaker soakers. You can thank development, dredging, and fishing pressure for that.


Haha ok capsized since you seem to know it all. I mean you prolly fished at least 300 days a year on the Galveston bay complex for your livelihood the last 3 decades so I'm sure your an expert on the subject!:headknock:


----------



## devand (Jun 9, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Who's criticizing anyone? I just said my Mama likes catching fish on croaker. You seem a little sensitive there. If you are irritated that your fish are getting freezer burned, you might need to invest in a good vaccum packer, or just quit killing so many fish...Jus Sayin!


Uh..maybe you missread my post. I have NO problem with freezer burnt fish, just with the people that do keep excessive amounts. I also said we shouldnt kill as many fish, so thanks for backing me there. I am not sensitive or irritated, this is just a forum and it takes much more than a discussion on here to fire me up, I was simply just defending the people who use live bait because it catches fish. It seems there is a large crowd of people who love using arties(i love fishing with them myself) who feel as if live bait is cheating or unethical and bash the ones who use it. But as I said to each is own, and during the summer when those fish want the live bait if those live bait bashers want to come stand beside me and practice casting while I am catching then you have the right to do so, but dont hate on me because im having success.


----------



## kennyboy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Croaker or Live Shrimp*

"But as I said to each is own, and during the summer when those fish want the live bait if those live bait bashers want to come stand beside me and practice casting while I am catching then you have the right to do so, but dont hate on me because im having success."

AMEN. ENOUGH SAID.:texasflag


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

Exactly, I hope your friend will come on here and enlighten us on just how the croaker soakers have led to the mass extinction of large trout in the galveston bay system. It just sounds stupid!



shauntexex said:


> Haha ok capsized since you seem to know it all. I mean you prolly fished at least 300 days a year on the Galveston bay complex for your livelihood the last 3 decades so I'm sure your an expert on the subject!:headknock:


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

STOP! STOP! Will this madness ever end? LOL! I love these threads.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

devand said:


> But as I said to each is own, and during the summer when those fish want the live bait if those live bait bashers want to come stand beside me and practice casting while I am catching then you have the right to do so, but dont hate on me because im having success.


So...Will you take my Mama with you? I'll give her croaker money! :doowapsta


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

It's too hard to work an arti, drink a beer and chew jerky. 

Mullet FTW!!!


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Funny thing.......I have never heard two crappie fishermen ***** about minners or jigs. HA!


----------



## Yacht-O-Vee-Sea (Sep 29, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> So...Will you take my Mama with you? I'll give her croaker money! :doowapsta


Ill take her as long as shes hot. :wink:


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Yacht-O-Vee-Sea said:


> Ill take her as long as shes hot. :wink:


LOL...She's 77 y/o. She will throw back a few Miller Lite's with you. :cheers:


----------



## Yacht-O-Vee-Sea (Sep 29, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> LOL...She's 77 y/o. She will throw back a few Miller Lite's with you. :cheers:


Good think miller lite is my brand. Tell her to buy the brew and ill buy the croaker.


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

Lets ban hooks. More trout are caught and killed on hooks than anything else. Lets ban hooks and then we can be assured that the trout population will not be harmed.

Bunch of cry babbies!!!!

For thoes of you who fish bait (shrimp, croaker, mullet...) good on ya. Get out there and catch some fish. If it is legal have fun.

RR


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Yacht-O-Vee-Sea said:


> Good think miller lite is my brand. Tell her to buy the brew and ill buy the croaker.


I don't know Blk Jack's grandmother as you probably don't either but you may come out on the short end of the stick on that bargin, lol.


----------



## BAMF32 (Feb 12, 2005)

*Croaker*

I don't see where I was "criticizing" anyone. As long as using croaker as a bait is legal, I agree people should fish with it if they choose to.

Once again, my point was:

Croaker Guides out of Marker 37, Galveston, Matagorda and POC (Example) on a nice summer day, running double trips per day, bringing back 30-40 fish over 20" per trip are NOT throwing artificials, mullet or shrimp. They are using croaker. I love looking at the catches as much as the next guy, but something just doesn't feel right about that many trout being cleaned every day because croaker allowed them to catch that many quality fish.

Am I a hypocrite? Yes. I take clients fishing and they want to catch fish. How do I insure they do that? We book a croaker trip.

Does my above argument work exactly AGAINST what I personally believe in (5-7 fish bag limit and croaker becoming a game fish)? Yes. I guess you can't catch and clean that many fish every day without the fisheries being in great shape.

Still, it just doesn't feel right seeing that many fish brought in from croaker fishing.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

shauntexex said:


> When croaker were introduced in the mid 90s?? Give or take the big sow population/size of trout took a dramatic decrease FACT..... A good friend of mine I won't name names who started troutmasters and has been guiding the Galveston bay complex for almost 30 years has pictures before "croaker soaking" of 10 trout limits that you would not believe. I've seen em guys with my own eyes not just pictures but videos of 10 "once in a lifetime" trout here in east bay/trinity bay that were caught in a morning on plastics/topwaters; croaker ruined those days take it for what it's worth take it however you want I really don't care just wish I had a chance to fish 2 decades ago


Couldn't have been all those 10 fish of a lifetime days could it. Nah......those were the good ole' days remember? Now where is that sarcasm smilie?


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

shauntexex said:


> Haha ok capsized since you seem to know it all. I mean you prolly fished at least 300 days a year on the Galveston bay complex for your livelihood the last 3 decades so I'm sure your an expert on the subject!:headknock:


Dude you're 27! I hate to say it but shut up and listen to the adults! I guess on the eifel tower job you did, it came in under-budget and the pyramids in Egypt that job was done ahead of schedule. 
Think about your earlier statement bout 10 trout of a lifetime and then all the days there wasn't pictures taken. You still want to blame croaked on the "supposed" trout decline? I have no prob. catching fish, even trophy fish. I use parties and live. My best day last summer was on baby bass super flukes. Who'd a figured freshwater bits would catch salty?


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

spurgersalty said:


> Dude you're 27! I hate to say it but shut up and listen to the adults! I guess on the eifel tower job you did, it came in under-budget and the pyramids in Egypt that job was done ahead of schedule.
> Think about your earlier statement bout 10 trout of a lifetime and then all the days there wasn't pictures taken. You still want to blame croaked on the "supposed" trout decline? I have no prob. catching fish, even trophy fish. I use parties and live. My best day last summer was on baby bass super flukes. Who'd a figured freshwater bits would catch salty?


Haha eifel tower, pyramids ***?? you have no idea who I am or who I've fished with. The fact that I'm a cpl years younger than you has no bearing on the fact that guys before me caught LOTS of big trout before the croaker rage where every slapd!ck with a zebco could throw it out there drink a few beers and wait. Jimmy west and Mickey Eastman are good friends of mine and have caught more quality trout in one day than you've caught in your life "Mr. Adult" doesn't that make you feel all warm and fuzzy inside :butterfly


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

shauntexex said:


> Haha eifel tower, pyramids ***?? you have no idea who I am or who I've fished with. The fact that I'm a cpl years younger than you has no bearing on the fact that guys before me caught LOTS of big trout before the croaker rage where every slapd!ck with a zebco could throw it out there dr.ink a few beers and wait. Jimmy west and Mickey Eastman are good friends of mine and have caught more quality trout in one day than you've caught in your life "Mr. Adult" doesn't that make you feel all warm and fuzzy inside :butterfly


Go back and re-read the whole post. I never referred to my self as the adult but was alluding to the fact you were calling guys out twice your age about something you never witnessed. And if you think knowledge comes by association, well junior, I really hope you don't own a Superman T-Shirt". If you don't get it well......

Try and do as I do and sit and listen to the "adults" and don't call them out. Maybe they'll save you from that shirt


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

Didnt call anybody out, just stated a fact that obviously you have no clue what your talking about and the 2 "arguably" best guides on the entire upper coast have told me over many fishing trips and a few cold beverages carry on quit wasting my time


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Listen to yourself man, you don't think by any chance all these long time guides had an impact on the trophy trout population(nothing against you guides just proving a point that there were multiple factors involved in the so called "trophy trout decline") going down hill? As you said I won't waste my breath ad you've already heard the "gospel according to them". That is their opinion and yours also. Back it up with facts from a recognized researcher.


----------



## TXPIRATE (Jan 28, 2009)

Guides do NOT go out and target big fish. Their business is numbers. Most clients want to go out and have a good time, not to mention they usually aren't very good fisherman. 

You can catch a lot of fish on croaker, but if you don't know what you are doing it is easier to catch them on shrimp. I know I am young to some of ya'll but the is a lot of BS "fact" around here sometimes.


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

spurgersalty said:


> Listen to yourself man, you don't think by any chance all these long time guides had an impact on the trophy trout population(nothing against you guides just proving a point that there were multiple factors involved in the so called "trophy trout decline") going down hill? As you said I won't waste my breath ad you've already heard the "gospel according to them". That is their opinion and yours also. Back it up with facts from a recognized researcher.


Haha pictures and videos don't lie brother and for the record those big trout were CPR'd its called conservation of the resource and no throwing artificials only doesn't have much impact when you RELEASE big fish


----------



## Back Bay boy (Apr 7, 2010)

TXPIRATE said:


> Guides do NOT go out and target big fish. Their business is numbers. Most clients want to go out and have a good time, not to mention they usually aren't very good fisherman.
> 
> You can catch a lot of fish on croaker, but if you don't know what you are doing it is easier to catch them on shrimp. I know I am young to some of ya'll but the is a lot of BS "fact" around here sometimes.


Thats is just Bullchit sorry but guides especially in Baffin LLM do target big trout. It is what draws people in and why the pay big money no to go catch 5 15" trout. Its the possible 30+ trout. Sorry to jump in yalls chat but you are wrong.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Every time you use a croaker for bait, Jesus kills a puppy.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

Ban croaker, mullet, shrimp and artificials. The only bait that should be legal is squid. And it should be fished on the bottom with a spark plug or a 5 oz plus weight on 100 pound test a giant hook and offshore spinning rods held upside down. This is what CCA and RFA and all of the conservation guys are trying to force on us. 


If you can catch trout with that you are a heck of a fishermen!!!


Just kidding!! Everybody just shut up and fish!!!!


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

jamisjockey said:


> Every time you use a croaker for bait, Jesus kills a puppy.


 poor puppies are dropping like flies. Save the puppies!


----------



## nuecesdave (Feb 14, 2011)

*shrimp or croaker?*



GUNSNREELS said:


> Live bait is always better than using plastics,that's just they way iit is.I throw plastics along with live bait,seems like the live bait is always better,


 I'd like a moment to rebuttal....I have outfished MANY guides/fishermen MANY a day going out, using artificials. Heck, we went out to some wells one day, pulled up on one side, with a guide on another using bait, and we outfished him and his clients 10 to 1!! Sure, some days bait might be better, but I prefer to EARN what I catch instead of pulling up to a spot, throwing anchor, and throwing baits and not using skill. I learned to fish in Nueces and corpus bays using 3 baits in my beloved father's box....mirrolures, spoons, or grub curly tails. Hey, to each his own, but I think of fishing as a kind of artform and to try and get in that fish's head and see what he might be thinking....battle of wits, and there's nothing like seeing a 8pd+ trout bust a topwater!! you can't see that using bait!!:fishy:


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

You might not be able to see her bust a top water with bait, but it sure is an awesome feeling when they slam your croak daddy soooo hard it **** near rips it out of your hands. Little thunder struck action as we like to call it! We fish with anything and everything as long as it produces fish and happy customers. To each his own and I have no problem with a legal method. But listening to some people bash styles of fishing that they have probably never tried doesn't give them much credibility in my book. I don't know how it's done everywhere else, but we wade with bait where we fish, and usually cover some ground. Popping cork with shrimp is the only time you'll see us in the boat.


----------



## nuecesdave (Feb 14, 2011)

Funny, all the fishermen that I know that have used croaker say to freeline it for like 7-9 seconds....never heard of a trout hitting one hard like you describe. I'll admit, I'm not a croaker fan at all. I saw the guides desimate the fish down here in Nueces when they were just starting to make a comeback from the freeze. Shrimp, I have nothing against; heck I even tried croaker a couple of times just to see what all the hype was....never felt it. Like i said, to each his own, some people like bait, others like artificial.


----------

